# كارت ميكروبروسيسور مصاعد كهربائيه



## اشرف ابوزكري (23 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليكم بعض المعلومات القيمه عن الكروت الميكروبروسيسور الخاصه بالمصاعد الكهربائيه مع بعض المعلومات عن كيفيه تركيب المصعد 

```
http://www.mediafire.com/?n5g2cnld5o4jp4g
```


----------



## tito11227 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## حسني IC (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## حسني IC (21 مايو 2011)

احتاج الي شرح كيفية تركيب المصاعد الكهربائية


----------



## حسني IC (21 مايو 2011)

واريد المعلومات القيمة عن الكارت الميكرو بروسيسور


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 أغسطس 2011)

هل تتوفر دائرة تحكم معصد يمكن تطبيقها


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------

